# Iveta B - bei mir im Pool (8 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (31 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Iveta B.*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​
*Ach ja, ich habe nur die pics von ihr gepostet, ich interessiere euch ja sicherlich nicht so sehr - oder doch???*


----------



## AMUN (31 Okt. 2006)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> *Ach ja, ich habe nur die pics von ihr gepostet, ich interessiere euch ja sicherlich nicht so sehr - oder doch???* ​






 Nur wenn du auch so einen Body hast  


Danke für die Bilderchen :thumbup:​


----------



## illidan (3 Nov. 2006)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Nur wenn du auch so einen Body hast
> 
> 
> Danke für die Bilderchen :thumbup:



hehe... wohl kaum! *FG*

Man hat die Dame einen Knackarsch...zum reinbeißen!^^

Danke dir tobi!

gruß illidan


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (4 Nov. 2006)

zer0 schrieb:


> hehe... wohl kaum! *FG*
> Man hat die Dame einen Knackarsch...zum reinbeißen!^^
> 
> Danke dir tobi!
> gruß illidan



Na ja ich bin ein bissi männlicher als die Iveta!!!  
Und durch diesen Unterschied auch ein bißchen schwerer!!! 

Aber sonst?? Ach ja - MEINE pics sehen sich immer die Babes an und nicht die Burschen!!!  

Liebe Grüße Illidan, du alter Bekannter mit geändertem Namen!!!
Tobi


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2011)

sehr knackig


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2011)

..leider hab ich keinen Pool. Danke für sexy Iveta.


----------



## raffi1975 (7 Nov. 2011)

geiler Body :thumbup:


----------

